# Sticky  Project 300: Case back design



## Yao

Please post your suggestions or ideas here for the case back design. If you do post artwork here please note that you will be relinquishing any copyrights to us for use in this project.


----------



## ASRSPR

To kick this off, perhaps we should keep the marine cryptid theme of the original's hippocamp? Obvious choices with distinct and recognizable forms are the Kraken and Hydra. But other interesting possibilities include the Babylonian fish-goat Capricorn and Norse world-serpent Jörmungandr.

Hell, I'm pretty sure that Cthulhu is public domain.


----------



## tmoris

id like it to be "rich" in design. by rich i mean that there is actually something (like the smp casebacks). 

it should be executed in a fashion that its soft to touch (like the smp). im saying this, because my steinhart vintage red caseback's graphics have the edges very sharp and rather unpleasant to touch with fingers..


----------



## gordonf

I'm fine with the mythical creature motif, but also think it would be interesting to consider some variation of the Royal Navy diver's badges found here.


----------



## enkidu

If we're going to have a fancy design on the back, I would also prefer that it be a richer/3d design, preferably one that isn't sharp. I don't want to split the difference and have a complex 2d image etched on the back. Either simple text or a complex 3d carving.


----------



## Thieuster

> Jörmungandr.


That's a very interesting design! The circle shaped form will fit a case back nicely!


----------



## bob m

that serpent is really nice


----------



## ljb187

What about the Royal Navy's branch badge for divers:


----------



## tmoris

ljb187 inspired me to google a bit and found the following. perhaps without the crown it would look better?


----------



## tmoris

and another article on us master diver's with their badge


----------



## tmoris

okay, just one more  combat diver's badge during ww2


----------



## rmasso

tmoris said:


> and another article on us master diver's with their badge
> 
> View attachment 479259


Very nice
Rich


----------



## Yao

I like the circular serpent graphs so far and the "fish" from the RN logo is interesting as well.

Ideally the case back design, if it is more complicated, would tie in well with the name. Of course we are still at the "brain-storming" stage now so let's continue to everything out on the table so to speak.


----------



## Thieuster

I think that the divers logos are great. But... I would not be surprised to find out that these are 'protected' like the British Broadarrow sign. Having said that, a restyled (?) diver's helmet would look great too. That would implicate that the text needs to be in a circle near the outer edge of case back, eg. like the text on a Seiko 6105.

A little off topic perhaps: Bill puts the # on the case back. I think it would be nice to put the # between the lugs, leaving more space for a nice case back design.

Back to the circular serpent I posted earlier. It's a complicated design with lots of details. Perhaps one of us on the forum is some kind of wizz with CAD drawings, Photoshop etc and he (or she!) can simplify the orginal picture, so that it can be placed on the back of the new watch without braking the bank...

Menno

Menno


----------



## bob m

I really like the serpent

I shy away from any mention of "special ops" in a watch logo for personal reasons. I have worked with special ops guys, and am dear friends with several colonels, one still in from our days back when we were young infantry lieutenants-I never went the special ops route and couldn't wear a watch that displayed any type of specials ops wording, even thou I love the design. Now If I had been an Q course guy guy, Id be all in with those wordings! I guess Im trying to say is, I couldn't wear it unless I did it.


----------



## ljb187

bob m said:


> I really like the serpent
> 
> I shy away from any mention of "special ops" in a watch logo for personal reasons. I have worked with special ops guys, and am dear friends with several colonels, one still in from our days back when we were young infantry lieutenants-I never went the special ops route and couldn't wear a watch that displayed any type of specials ops wording, even thou I love the design. Now If I had been an Q course guy guy, Id be all in with those wordings! I guess Im trying to say is, I couldn't wear it unless I did it.


I agree with that. If the design is going to be inspired by the military it should remain very generic. How about something a little wackier, less literal and perhaps more fun:









Things like this and the circular serpent posted earlier would be especially appropriate if the watch takes its name from a sea god or monster.


----------



## eganwh

I think the serpent caseback paired with the "Seafire" name would be a great combo.


----------



## G-Junkie

Thieuster said:


> That's a very interesting design! The circle shaped form will fit a case back nicely!


I love the ouroboros idea. How about replacing the dragon with a sea serpent or at the very least a snake?


----------



## chris7013

Sticking with my original name suggestion of Argo from the name thread. Here are some Ideas I have. I do not own the Images but will be trying to work something out on my own. If the name and idea of the case back are interesting or intriguing to anyone let me know. Last one is of Argos the builder of jason's ship. 




















Gubernaculum Clipart


----------



## chris7013

Sorry to double post but I also agree with the use of special ops / forces. It should not be included in any way shape or form.


----------



## ljb187

This thread hasn't been updated in a while, what about an using a graphical representation of the international signal flag "Alfa" that ships use to alert other vessels that they've got a diver underwater:









If that's too plain, perhaps it could be depicted flapping in the breeze or it could serve as a background to another image, like so (the shark is just an example i
I found):


----------



## ggray830

Am I the only one out there that does not care for the circular serpent/dragon design in its current form? It reminds me of a tattoo template (I apologize if this is offensive to anyone with a dragon tattoo).

I prefer the designs with an overtly nautical/diver theme, especially the designs that include the diver's helmet. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Kent108

Agreed.

It's not just the disrespect to actual special forces operators. I've always thought that guys wearing "Navy SEAL" gear and the like when they weren't in fact ever SEALS was a bit pathetic, like a teenager who thinks he knows about war because he played "Metal Gear" in his mom's basement or something.



chris7013 said:


> Sorry to double post but I also agree with the use of special ops / forces. It should not be included in any way shape or form.


----------



## ASRSPR

Kent108 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It's not just the disrespect to actual special forces operators. I've always thought that guys wearing "Navy SEAL" gear and the like when they weren't in fact ever SEALS was a bit pathetic, like a teenager who thinks he knows about war because he played "Metal Gear" in his mom's basement or something.


Or like people who wear Kingstons without licenses to kill?


----------



## G-Junkie

ggray830 said:


> Am I the only one out there that does not care for the circular serpent/dragon design in its current form? It reminds me of a tattoo template (I apologize if this is offensive to anyone with a dragon tattoo).
> 
> I prefer the designs with an overtly nautical/diver theme, especially the designs that include the diver's helmet.
> 
> Thanks guys.


i don't care for that particular dragon myself, I also think it's overdone. the original is really a more simple dragon or even just a snake (which is what i prefer).










I do love the idea of the ouroboros, though. They're always depicted as a serpent of some sort eating its own tail. It represents going in a cycle or to a full circle. Constantly recreating and eternally returning to the same point. It's very similar to the rebirth of a phoenix. It can also represent unity


----------



## enkidu

I'm not sure how the flag will reproduce on the caseback. I'm torn between the idea of an ornate caseback and an austere more military style caseback. I like the diver's face with mask and rebreather or regulator, but want to avoid any special forces connotation. Perhaps a 1960's style mask + regulator? With crossed keyboards, representing the online/computer forum nature of the birth?


----------



## ljb187

For better or for worse, three more options.

1) Haven't fleshed it out yet, but picture MKII's logo comprised of the girders and other components in a rig, platform or other sub-sea structure. A few smallish divers could be placed in strategic locations working on the "logo/structure". An extra flourish could be to treat the flame or arc of the "welds" with a gold plating or PVD coating

2) An engraving of a clearance diver emerging from the water (add a Seamaster 300 of course!):









3)


enkidu said:


> I'm not sure how the flag will reproduce on the case back. I'm torn between the idea of an ornate case back and an austere more military style case back...


 The blue could be suggested with by having multiple fine lines etched into that portion of the flag. Substitute the shark for the MKII logo and you'd have a case back that suits MKII's conservative/minimalist style:


----------



## 66Cooper

I am a graphic designer and art director currently in the pharma world. We do this sort of thing all the time. From experience, I can say the best and most coherent logos come when our clients have a name and a particular brand strategy in mind. I am currently working on a logo for a drug that does not have a name. It is so much harder to get a great logo or mark when you can not tie it in with the name. 

My suggestion for this would be to settle on a name (easier said then done) and then we can take a more direct approach with the logo.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I agree completely and wholeheartedly. Thank you.

That is all.

Over and out.



chris7013 said:


> Sorry to double post but I also agree with the use of special ops / forces. It should not be included in any way shape or form.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I have seen this jpeg on Wikipedia while looking up some terminology used here that I did not completely understand. It is of course suggestive of the Sea Monster logo that Omega has used forever, but it is not exactly the same. I don't even pretend to know about copyright and trademark law the way some of you might, but throw this in as another option to discuss or perhaps incorporate.


----------



## cpotters

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> I have seen this jpeg on Wikipedia while looking up some terminology used here that I did not completely understand. It is of course suggestive of the Sea Monster logo that Omega has used forever, but it is not exactly the same. I don't even pretend to know about copyright and trademark law the way some of you might, but throw this in as another option to discuss or perhaps incorporate.


That is, indeed, a creature called a Hippocamp (or Hippocampus, or Hippokampii) the legendary half horse-half fish of ancient mythology. And yes, it is the same creature that inhabits the back of the Omega Seamaster case. I'd say there's too much confusion for that one to be used on what is already an Omega homage. Nice idea though, and the Hippocamp is NOT the only mythical Sea Creature out there. Courtesy of the internet, here are a few more suggestions"


Aspidochelone, a giant turtle or whale that appeared to be an island, and lured sailors to their doom
Capricorn, Babylonian Water-Goat, in the Zodiac
Cetus
Charybdis of Homer, a monstrous whirlpool that sucked any ship nearby
Cirein-cròin
Coinchenn, from whose bone the Gae Bulg is made in Celtic mythology
Curruid, the sea monster who killed the Coinchenn
Hydra, Greece
Iku-Turso
Jörmungandr, the Norse Midgard Serpent.
Kraken
Leviathan
Proteus
Scylla of Homer, a six-headed serpentine that devoured six men from each ship that passed by
Sirens of Homer
TiamatCetus
Umibōzu
Yacumama, South America


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Thanks Cpotters, I had actually looked up many of those, and was surprised to see that Capricorn was a mythical half goat-half sea creature being. (Guess that is where i was sleeping in school). Somehow having a watch that has a reference to a mythical goat doesn't get it for me. But the idea of some of those serpents or sea dragons is very intriguing, and coupled with the phoenix-idea of being devoured and reborn etc, the whole circular cycle fascinates, and that coupled with the way it could fit on the back, and make a border or frame of sorts for other designs has me thinking it will be a strong contender in the final decision. At least I hope so anyway. 

Every time I read here I learn something new-Thanks again!


----------



## garyscott

When the final design is set, I suggest including a matching key fob. With my modified Tiger Shark I can admire the design while keeping the watch on my wrist!


----------



## enkidu

garyscott said:


> When the final design is set, I suggest including a matching key fob. With my modified Tiger Shark I can admire the design while keeping the watch on my wrist!


Nice! Wouldn't use a key fob, but a card protector/poker chip sized reproduction would be awesome for me. Just take your fob before drilling the hole and I'd love it.


----------



## Yao

G-Junkie said:


> i don't care for that particular dragon myself, I also think it's overdone. the original is really a more simple dragon or even just a snake (which is what i prefer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the idea of the ouroboros, though. They're always depicted as a serpent of some sort eating its own tail. It represents going in a cycle or to a full circle. Constantly recreating and eternally returning to the same point. It's very similar to the rebirth of a phoenix. It can also represent unity


I think this idea has possibilities.....


----------



## Yao

ljb187 said:


> This thread hasn't been updated in a while, what about an using a graphical representation of the international signal flag "Alfa" that ships use to alert other vessels that they've got a diver underwater:
> 
> View attachment 485492
> 
> 
> If that's too plain, perhaps it could be depicted flapping in the breeze or it could serve as a background to another image, like so (the shark is just an example i
> I found):
> 
> View attachment 485494


I think the flag in principle sounds good but I think it will not come through well in just engraving. It makes for a good story though.

The other option, now that we got the name settled, "Project 300" is to just keep it simple with a military like format of "just the facts ma'am" case back. If anyone has a pic of the Stingray case back that might work well for this project as well. So now that we got a name chosen are people leaning towards something graphic or something more austere?


----------



## Yao

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> I have seen this jpeg on Wikipedia while looking up some terminology used here that I did not completely understand. It is of course suggestive of the Sea Monster logo that Omega has used forever, but it is not exactly the same. I don't even pretend to know about copyright and trademark law the way some of you might, but throw this in as another option to discuss or perhaps incorporate.


It would be interesting but too close to the bone I think.


----------



## yikeslookout

I'm just throwing this out there, excuse me if anyone thinks it's blasphemous, but why not have a sapphire caseback to show off the movement?

An "Elabore grade Rhodium plated ETA 2824-2 *decorated with Geneva stripes*" is spec'd out.

I realize that it's not staying faithful to the original SM300, but why bother having Geneva stripes in a solid caseback watch?


----------



## ljb187

The more I think about it, the more I think that fishes, snakes and flags aren't right for this type of bare-knuckles watch. I'd argue now that a simple MOD style case back would be more suitable and just as effective as something fancier (it might save MKII a few bucks too). To emphasis and enhance the simple nature of this idea I prefer the larger WWII style. Replace the pheon with MKII's logo, add the name of the watch (maybe even abbreviate it: Prj. 300 for added mystique), am "001/300" serial number and perhaps an issuing date and you're good-to-go!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

yikeslookout said-


> I'm just throwing this out there, excuse me if anyone thinks it's blasphemous, but why not have a sapphire caseback to show off the movement?
> 
> An "Elabore grade Rhodium plated ETA 2824-2 *decorated with Geneva stripes*" is spec'd out.
> 
> I realize that it's not staying faithful to the original SM300, but why bother having Geneva stripes in a solid caseback watch?


No, Thank You. This feature you have proposed sounds like another thing to break and/or leak to me. I would favor avoiding unnecessary features that would decrease or diminish the long-term durability of this watch. :think:


----------



## enkidu

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> yikeslookout said-
> 
> 
> yikeslookout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just throwing this out there, excuse me if anyone thinks it's blasphemous, but why not have a sapphire caseback to show off the movement?
> 
> 
> 
> No, Thank You. This feature you have proposed sounds like another thing to break and/or leak to me. I would favor avoiding unnecessary features that would decrease or diminish the long-term durability of this watch.
Click to expand...

I'm with OmegaCosmicMan; solid, simple case-back for me. I like ljb187's idea of the MKII logo (perhaps it could be a negative carving), "Project 300", and "### of 300", and perhaps the year.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

enkidu said:


> I'm with OmegaCosmicMan; solid, simple case-back for me. I like ljb187's idea of the MKII logo (perhaps it could be a negative carving), "Project 300", and "### of 300", and perhaps the year.


Me too.


----------



## enkidu

Just noticed that my LE watch has "Nr. ###/250". That might even be better than "### of 300". Or even simpler still "###/300" none of this prepositional exposition. .


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

enkidu said:


> Just noticed that my LE watch has "Nr. ###/250". That might even be better than "### of 300". Or even simpler still "###/300" none of this prepositional exposition. .


Even Better!


----------



## Neily_San

enkidu said:


> even simpler still "###/300".


I like this.

Simplicity = elegance.

Neily


----------



## marchone

ljb187 said:


> The more I think about it, the more I think that fishes, snakes and flags aren't right for this type of bare-knuckles watch. I'd argue now that a simple MOD style case back would be more suitable and just as effective as something fancier (it might save MKII a few bucks too). To emphasis and enhance the simple nature of this idea I prefer the larger WWII style. Replace the pheon with MKII's logo, add the name of the watch (maybe even abbreviate it: Prj. 300 for added mystique), am "001/300" serial number and perhaps an issuing date and you're good-to-go!


+1

This would be a good place to incorporate the Circle Y on all MKII watches.


----------



## enkidu

marchone said:


> +1
> 
> This would be a good place to incorporate the Circle Y on all MKII watches.


I'm liking four lines:
MKII logo (perhaps raised instead of inset)
P 300 circle-Y (perhaps also raised)
###/300
YYYY-MM


----------



## Lemper

Neily_San said:


> I like this.
> 
> Simplicity = elegance.
> 
> Neily


Totally agreed. I'd like to call it "sleek elegance".


----------



## Stepper

How about some sort of functional circular-scale.
Oris uses a feet to meter scale. Maybe the 300 can have some sort of calendar scale like this:

View attachment 1014866


----------



## Stepper

Here's another idea:

View attachment 1017333


it's a Spartan shield (photoshopped) - you know, as in "300" Spartans...


----------



## Stepper

Stepper said:


> Here's another idea:
> 
> View attachment 1017333
> 
> 
> it's a Spartan shield (photoshopped) - you know, as in "300" Spartans...


Here's the attachment again:


----------



## White Tuna

Stepper said:


> Here's the attachment again:


I like that a lot.


----------



## Plat0

I like that a lot too.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hi All - Good stuff on case back design, and continued progress on Project 300-

The word from the Man himself is at:

2015-08-20: Project 300 update


----------



## MHe225

Good info and great news; quoting directly from the above link:



MKII said:


> ..... I want to get the design work for both the Project 300 and Project GMT wrapped up in this regard by the end of August.


|> |>


----------



## vandergl

My apologies


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Attention all Plank Owners!!!








The Official Survey from MKII is in my email Inbox - You should see Yours Soon!!

--- That is All ---









p.s. A link in the "News" for those who are otherwise interested in the General Order...

2015-08-28: Project 300 Update


----------



## jussi

Vote done! 

I actually liked the nautilus shell so thats what I voted for. With the suggestion that he maybe tried to extend the ingraving all the way up to the 10 O'clock caseback toolslot. :-!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Master Bill has posted an update for the Project 300 - Oct 2, 2015



> The updated designs came back from the case supplier. With the exception of the bracelet end-piece we have everything buttoned-up. If we have to we can go forward with the case sampling before the drawings on the bracelet are final but this isn't ideal. I hope, and expect, that next week that my tweaks to the end-piece are acceptable and that we can finally proceed with the sampling stage.
> Hands: As noted earlier the hand designs have been released to the vendor. The order has been acknowledged but we are still waiting on the delivery time frame for the parts. Once received we will begin the process of inspection and having the parts lumed.
> Case back design: Based on discussions about the survey data and comments we have finalized the case back design. Because we expect that there will be people that agree and disagree with the final decision I will post the details as soon as I can put together a post detailing our thinking and the reasons for our conclusion.
> Assuming that we enter the pre-production sampling stage of the project this month we will be sending out requests for the 2nd stage payments to Plankowners. The first payments made by Plankowners were used to secure the movements for the project. The 2nd stage payments will be allocated to tooling and production deposits/costs.


If you want to read the News Posting yourself..... 2015-10-02: Project 300 update

In a Word....*Awesome!

|>|>
*


----------



## JNH

I like the case back also. Does anyone know when the second pre-order will open?


----------



## bigchelis

JNH said:


> I like the case back also. Does anyone know when the second pre-order will open?


same here, I was hoping to get in on the pre-order too.


----------



## James Russle

anyone get their preorders on the 2nd order?


----------



## mleroux

Got my pre-order for 2nd order yesterday... huzzah!


----------



## MHe225

mleroux said:


> Got my pre-order for 2nd order yesterday... huzzah!


Congratulations; hope your wait will not be too long (all is relative ......)

Looks like TX will be flooded with MKII's / P300's - we have two P300 Plank Orders in. My wife has attracted the MKII-bug too and now has a Nassau BC, Hawkinge and Key West and P300 in the queue. Same for me, except swap Nassau for Kingston and my Key West is already in the house.


----------



## Timekeeper00

Yao said:


> Please post your suggestions or ideas here for the case back design. If you do post artwork here please note that you will be relinquishing any copyrights to us for use in this project.


nice!


----------

